# Mesh for tank divider?



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

What type of mesh exactly do you guys use for your DiY dividers? I want to divide my 10 gallon, I was looking into the topfin divider petsmart has but it has bad reviews. Can I get it at ac Moore or michaels? Is there a specific type that is safe? Does it come flat, or on a roll? Thanks!!


----------



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's a link to the DIY dividers. I got my mesh that comes flat from Michaels but you can buy it at walmart too in the craft section.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/d...ividers-21866/


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks! I was also thinking about a sheet of plexiglass and having my husband cut it down and drill holes, but I think mesh might be cheaper/easier.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I think the mesh looks bad personal. I use 2.5mm acrylic sheets or pelexi glass from the hardware store. It takes more time to cut and drill holes. But is worth it. I spray paint mine so the fish can't see each other. 

One tank I cut into the rim to make a grove to slide the acrylic into. This is great from keeping it from moving. But there was a little gap. I used air tube to fill the gap now it's tight. 

















This divider I cut to fit between the glass. I got the size just about perfect to it is wedged in and moves very little. I used suction cups to hold it a little better. 

















I made this myself no help from my husbands. It's kind of fun cutting it. You need a little cutter made to cutting plastic. You scrape the sheet not too hard but go over you cut many times this makes a groove and when the grove is deep SNAP! You bled the sheet at the groov and it snaps off. The drilling needs to be done carefully. I broke one of my sheets going to fast and holding too tight. I learned after that how to do it. 

Look up cutting acrylic on YouTube. Yes it is more expensive and a bit more work. But my display tank is a show tank for plants too so I wanted it to look nice. For me it is worth the extra time and money.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I use craft mesh, you can find it at michaels or whatever craft/sewing store you have. I think it looks fine, and its cheap, easy, and watching the fish communicate through the mesh is very fun and entertaining.


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

Hmm. I'll have to look around and see what i can find in stores. I looked on Home Depots website and it looks like an 11x14 acrylic sheet is under $5.


----------



## Bluelily54 (Feb 4, 2013)

Walmart has that kind of mesh too, it was close to the cross stitching stuff when I found it. I just made my divider a couple days ago. =D I read somewhere that splitting open airline tubing and using it as a grip can help it stay up, and it seems to be working well for me. I also used some suction cups to help stabilize it more, just in case. Didn't want to take any chances. XD


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Bluelily54 said:


> Walmart has that kind of mesh too, it was close to the cross stitching stuff when I found it. I just made my divider a couple days ago. =D I read somewhere that splitting open airline tubing and using it as a grip can help it stay up, and it seems to be working well for me. I also used some suction cups to help stabilize it more, just in case. Didn't want to take any chances. XD


That's what I did slit the air tubes and used them to fill in the gaps. 

Yes the 11x14 is a little under $5 or you can go bigger for $10.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can also stuff moss between the divider and back of the tank if there are any gaps. My RCS and Pygmy Cories love all that extra grazing area.


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

I think I'm going to go for the acrylic divider. I mentioned to my husband what I wanted to do, and he seems to have it all planned out already, ha ha. He's a designer/engineer for a display company, he works with materials like that anyway. I think he's just happy for an excuse to go to Home Depot


----------



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

LOL, sounds like the project is right up his alley!


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok, divider is cut! Would it be possible to leave it clear? I'm going to move around the plants to block the view a little. I guess it depends on the fish? Keep an eye on them and see how they act? The new guy is currently in a 2.5 gal because he just came home yesterday. I bought another cave online so I'm not going to put them together until I have all the decor. Maybe I should move the small tank next to the large one to let them see each other now


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice good job. Yes you can leave it clear. I like the look of the clear ones. I painted mine because I am working on breeding and it is better for breeders to be isolated from other Bettas. 

I think the clean with some plants blocking so they can't see each other all the time would be great and will look awesome.


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

Great, thanks! Once I get my order, I'll shuffle them around. I hope Captain Hook doesn't get too ruffled by having to share his tank! I definitely want to wait until the cave comes so the new guy has a good hiding place, he seems a little timid, at least so far.


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok. I put the divider in so Captain Hook can adjust to his smaller space, and to make sure I don't find him on the other side of it. Now I'm wondering about the filter. It's on the opposite side from him, and now that I've shuffled things around some junk was floating in the tank and the filtered side is clear, but his side still has floaters. Would it be overkill to put two smaller filters on each side? I have a whisper 10 in there now.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I did the same thing I did a test run to make sure my betta could not get by it. 

I use an aqua clear in the mide of mine inlet on one side outlet on the other. Heat in The middle.


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

I moved it over next to the divider. Maybe it'll get more flow through the holes. I'll see how it goes. Captain is pretty miffed that he can't get to the other side. Hopefully he pipes down in a day or two


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

I moved the two tanks together and they are going at it. Man oh man. I hope this works out, otherwise Captain Hook gets to stay alone and diamond sky has to live in the 2.5.


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

Or you have to paint the divider. Wouldn't it be great if bettas could just live all happy together? Sigh.


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, that too. What did you paint yours with? Krylon fusion? And how long to dry? Maybe I should just do that and save myself the trouble.

I'm going to move the tanks together for a while every day to get them used to each other. I let them go for 30 mins before I moved the 2.5 to the opposite side. Then after they were separated for a while I gave them each a bloodworm. I'll see how it goes I guess. I want to try to avoid moving the divider again so it doesn't stress captain out any more.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They eventually stop flaring at each other. Then they'll just do it occasionally. Plants in front of the divider will help...Cabomba, Anachris, Hornwort, etc.


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks, I hope so. I woke up this morning to captain patrolling the divider, and a big bubble nest he blew overnight. I guess that's marking his territory? I'm not sure, but I think he might have been tail biting. He's a ct and some of his tail spikes look a little...off. I hope he can adjust to this. The other betta isn't even in there yet. I'm taking my daughter to the movies later and petsmart is in the same plaza, maybe I can get something else for him. I might get him a ping pong ball or something to distract him


----------



## nmaybyte (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm curious about your dimensions for the divider? Like what size did you guys use for the holes? Snowflake, you said you cut into the plastic. Did you mean the tank walls or the divider? I'm very interested in doing this for one of my tanks.


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

We cut our sheet to exactly the measurements of the inside of the tank so it wedges in tightly. As far as the holes, I'm not exactly sure. They're small, I didn't want them big enough that a fish could get his nose wedged in. 

I just put the excess I cut off across the top so it makes a t shape to prevent jumping


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

Russelltheshihtzu, how long do you think it will take for them to calm down? I put them together last night, and I shut off all the lights. They went at it for an hour, then when I went back in my ct was still going but the vt was swimming off doing something else. Then around midnight they were both floating off somewhere else on their sides (sleeping, I assume). Then when I woke up this morning I looked in and they're flaring away again. How long is a reasonable amount of time to see if this is going to work out? I know it's a different situation, but in the pet stores they're often right up next to each other and they eventually chill out there. Is it bad for them to be so fired up?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I would give it a few days. They're already chilling somewhat. They will always occasionally flare at each other. Shoot, MG flares at the Assassin snails ... when he's not having a staring contest with them, that is.


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

I just got home, and I don't know what they did all day, but when I walked in they were in the same spot as 7 hours ago, flaring like crazy. I bought a can of krylon fusion in a sand color, I'm just gonna spray it solid and call it a day. For my own peace of mind, I feel really bad for them. It looks awesome with the clear divider, but i don't want stressed and exhausted fish. Oh well. I think i just have two really aggressive guys.


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

What about sliding in a piece of craft mesh down one side just to block the view a little to help them acclimate and understand the barrier? You
Might be able to remove it later and keep your clear divider. 


And the T top is really clever!


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

Juditko said:


> What about sliding in a piece of craft mesh down one side just to block the view a little to help them acclimate and understand the barrier? You
> Might be able to remove it later and keep your clear divider.
> 
> 
> And the T top is really clever!


I already painted it.  I used a color similar color to the walls in the room, a sand color. Gravel is dark blue, I think it'll look nice. I thought about sliding mesh down one side, but I was afraid one of them would wedge themselves between it somehow. I did a lot of googling and reading on other fish forums, lots of people seem to use this fusion paint without issue, as long as it cures at least 24 hours. Plus my ct started tail biting since the divider went in, I want to just eliminate the view as much as possible so hopefully he'll knock it off. I want to reduce stress before I end up with a serious tail chomper!


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

I bet it will look nice. I have read about people using the clear version of that like you said.


----------

